
Improving Email, Realistically - zacharyvoase
http://zacharyvoase.com/2013/02/21/email/
======
rsilk
I think this is an interesting idea. Easy to bolt on to existing email
providers, and client-side support for this feature could be implemented
incrementally.

I wonder what kind of privacy implications this could have (and whether or not
we care)? For example, someone could set up a tool to repeatedly poll your
service with different parameters over time to get a sense of your daily
habits/schedule. (I suppose if this was a concern then you probably wouldn't
use this service in the first place.)

Overall though I think this could at least provide a better alternative to
clunky out-of-office autoreplies. The sender could make better decisions about
where to send an email if they knew ahead of time that their recipient was
going to be unavailable.

